

An awesome Full Page JS Scrolling plugin [kudos to Álvaro Trigo] - markcrazyhorse
https://github.com/alvarotrigo/fullPage.js

======
mattlutze
I'm curious how many people have issues with the real-world UX of sites that
use frameworks like this. From anecdotal observation, I don't think I can
remember a site where the transition from panel to panel wasn't either abrupt
in its transition start/stop, low framerate when rendering the movement, or
had an unnaturally heavy (or, alternatively, light) translation of mouse/pad
scroll distance to movement distance.

